# Anyone playing Ingress?



## dervish (Dec 12, 2012)

It's stupidly addictive. It's a ARG (Augmented Reality Game) played on Android handsets, a bit like geocaching, there are two sides, Enlightenment and Resistance, you have to go round in the real world finding portals to "hack" for your side, you can then link you portal to other nearby portals to create a field. The team with the most population covered by their fields wins. There is obviously more to it than that but I wouldn't want to ruin the surprise. 

I started playing last week and am now hopelessly addicted. 

http://www.ingress.com/ you can apply for an invite here, mine took about a week.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds interesting, pity it's not on the iPhone really...


----------



## magneze (Dec 12, 2012)

I've applied.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2012)

Standing by


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 12, 2012)

A bit cold for it presently.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 5, 2013)

A friend of mine plays this in Berlin and I really really really want a code! It looks SO much fun


----------



## Yetman (Feb 5, 2013)

That looks very interesting


----------



## crustychick (Feb 5, 2013)

I got a code! Going out to check it out during lunch tomorrow


----------



## souljacker (Mar 13, 2013)

Got a code last week but my phone was out of action. Tried it today at last. Set up 3 portals and linked them. Now what? Is there a notification when it sees one nearby or do I need to keep checking?


----------



## dervish (Mar 14, 2013)

You need to keep checking, before long you'll know where all your local portals are though. Now you just need to hack everything in sight


----------



## dervish (May 3, 2013)

I have a couple of invite codes if anyone wants one.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 29, 2013)

I've just installed this.. Going to give it a go.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 29, 2013)

my whole team has been playing this relentlessly for weeks now. Its all I can hear between bug fixing, people are popping out do to something ingress related.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 29, 2013)

enlightened or resistance?

out yourself and face justice


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2013)

rubbershoes said:


> enlightened or resistance?
> 
> out yourself and face justice


 
It was a hard choice. But in the end I went for Resistance.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 30, 2013)

Just started playing. There's a portal I can hack from my living room, which is nice.


----------



## dervish (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I still have four invites left if anyone wants one. Though I think everyone has these days.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2013)

dervish said:


> I think I still have four invites left if anyone wants one. Though I think everyone has these days.


 
i wouldn@t mind one to check this out.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i wouldn@t mind one to check this out.


 
I just requested one from here
http://www.ingress.com/
then installed it from Play


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm part of the Enlightened

but don't have a clue what I'm doing


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2013)

i went resistance. the enlightened sounded....  cultish


----------



## fogbat (Aug 5, 2013)

Should anyone want an invite, I have some.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 5, 2013)

Balls to you fearful Resistance types, BTW.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 5, 2013)

fogbat said:


> Balls to you fearful Resistance types, BTW.


 
splitter


----------



## fogbat (Aug 5, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> splitter


Luddite.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 5, 2013)

It just looked like a copy of Shadow Cities to be honest.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 5, 2013)

dervish said:
			
		

> I think I still have four invites left if anyone wants one. Though I think everyone has these days.



I'd like an invite. I'm in multiple locations if that's a good thing or not?


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 5, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I'd like an invite. I'm in multiple locations if that's a good thing or not?


 
pm me you email address..


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 5, 2013)

what level is anyone at?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok cheers.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2013)

the interface is a bit...  off..  and the tutorials start to get a bit unhelpful when it comes to  linking stuff.


hacking stuff  is easy enough   and   i can see  how you do stuff like deploying things and recharging stuff   but linking?   nope.   

gonna havem to look for help online


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 6, 2013)

I haven't a fucking clue what I'm supposed to do. it doesn't even appear to be able to place my location.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 6, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I haven't a fucking clue what I'm supposed to do. it doesn't even appear to be able to place my location.


 
Are you outside? Is your GPS switched on?


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 6, 2013)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> Are you outside? Is your GPS switched on?



Turning on gps worked. it wants me to collect xm. probably not a good idea whilst at work.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2013)

i ended up taking a somewhat extended route home.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 6, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:
			
		

> the interface is a bit...  off..  and the tutorials start to get a bit unhelpful when it comes to  linking stuff.
> 
> hacking stuff  is easy enough   and   i can see  how you do stuff like deploying things and recharging stuff   but linking?   nope.
> 
> gonna havem to look for help online



It's covered in the training.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2013)

i tried to do the training.  it's all fine till the linking of the portals bit.   couldn't get that to work at all


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 6, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:
			
		

> i tried to do the training.  it's all fine till the linking of the portals bit.   couldn't get that to work at all



It worked for me. Which bit couldn't you do? Did you get the key?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2013)

finally got it to work.  didn't realise you made your own portals by tapping the screen


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2013)

cool i've take out an enlightenment portal and  taken over it.  i've also managed to create a feild.

i'm half way through level 1 it look like


----------



## fogbat (Aug 7, 2013)

The portal by my flat belongs to me. Whenever anyone attacks it, I stare menacingly out of my window, seeking the culprit.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2013)

made it to level 2

made a nice feild in brixton.

i noticed that  someone  managed to take out  brixton station and bowie power.   just a little while ago  brixton was a sea of blue. now green is appearing.


----------



## Diddly Squat (Oct 1, 2013)

Put this on my phone last week at the recommendation of a guy I work with.
The whole idea is pretty cool and helps you to actually explore the place you live in and see it in a different light.

I headed in town on my first go (Norwich) and took control of 3 neutral portals (though I suspect someone has nicked them off me by now) 

Already had some other players in touch contact me about meeting up to help me out.


----------



## Diddly Squat (Oct 1, 2013)

Forgot to add, I joined the enlightened (greens) as locally to me they are the definite underdogs


----------



## dervish (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't worry about someone taking portals back. I want there to be more Resistance players in my area as when they take them back this means I get to blow stuff up, which gives AP then build more, which gives AP. Win-win. I'm stuck with a full inventory of Lv 5 stuff and nothing to use it on.


----------



## Corax (Mar 8, 2014)

My bestie convinced me to give this a go a few weeks ago. I'm now spending half an hour longer to get home as I go by a circuitous route but l3 yesterday, and am going into town with him later to meet up with a load of other people for a mass raid.


----------



## Stig (Aug 5, 2015)

Bump.

I had a look at this three years ago when it came out, and thought at the time it was a good idea but in reality it was a bit shite.

Just had another look and it has improved massively. There are loads more portals, players, kit, and things to do, so I've got quite into it.

It's quite interesting how different areas work. North Tottenham you can put a field up on Monday and it might be a bit tatty by Thursday. But in Shoreditch everything changes hands at least three times a day .


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 9, 2015)

Stig said:


> Bump.
> 
> I had a look at this three years ago when it came out, and thought at the time it was a good idea but in reality it was a bit shite.
> 
> ...


I've been playing Ingress since December now - it's taken over my life 

Got to know a load of local players and getting out and about with them, travelling to new places for uniques or to set up big fields. It's great. 

Recently hit L11 after being stuck forever. Need two more golds for L12 and all the easy ones have gone...well, there is one easy one - the Sojourner. I was on 18 days and fucked up this morning. Missed it by minutes 

Back to day 0


----------



## Stig (Aug 9, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I've been playing Ingress since December now - it's taken over my life
> 
> Got to know a load of local players and getting out and about with them, travelling to new places for uniques or to set up big fields. It's great.
> 
> ...



Nooo, that's a shame about the sojourner.

I've been playing for 52 days and not missed one yet, so only 8 days to go for the gold. On the end of level 9 now, level 10 should be tomorrow. 

I'll never hold a guardian portal though, they get smashed with regularity.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 9, 2015)

Stig said:


> Nooo, that's a shame about the sojourner.
> 
> I've been playing for 52 days and not missed one yet, so only 8 days to go for the gold. On the end of level 9 now, level 10 should be tomorrow.
> 
> I'll never hold a guardian portal though, they get smashed with regularity.


I lost my guardian on 111 days a bit ago...I'm too traumatized to try for another although I'm currently on 68 days, accidentally.

I don't even know for sure which one it is, but I have an idea as I've traced my steps on G Maps location history and it's somewhere between here and work. Last time I checked, I only owned two of the portals en route, so it's one or the other!

The one I suspect it is is on a major bus route and has been P8 all this time - I can't see it lasting


----------



## Stig (Aug 10, 2015)

A small ornament tucked behind my mum's local pub at the end of nowhereshire village is a portal. Must visit v soon and claim it as my guardian.


----------



## rich! (Aug 10, 2015)

Been playing for about 2 days less than Stig.

Positives:

blow shit up while wandering around
something to do in distant countries or cities
found quite a lot of odd bits of the area
random meetups with other players to blow shit up
Negatives:

going anywhere takes massively longer because you keep passing/diverting to portals
On balance, fun.


----------



## Stig (Aug 10, 2015)

There are various hangouts and google groups related to this, and I've found Beergress and Cyclegress meet my interests.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2015)

Niantic splits from Google: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+Ingress/posts/GVvbYZzWyTT

Bad news?


> We’ll be taking our unique blend of exploration and fun to even bigger audiences with some amazing new partners joining Google as collaborators and backers.


I don't mind the sponsored items, like AXAs and MUFGs, but the sponsored portals thing was/is shit. Hope they don't ruin this...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 13, 2015)

I just started this yesterday, don't really know what I'm doing yet so I just wandered round hacking stuff and collecting things. Now it says I can only have 100 items, but I'm not sure what to do with the ones I have...


----------



## Stig (Aug 13, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I just started this yesterday, don't really know what I'm doing yet so I just wandered round hacking stuff and collecting things. Now it says I can only have 100 items, but I'm not sure what to do with the ones I have...


If you only have 100 items it means you need to verify your account, then you get a 2000 item inventory. Which sounds a lot now, but you'll hit that limit soon enough.


----------



## Stig (Aug 13, 2015)

Also have a look at the intel map which shows where all the portals are and which faction owns them, you can check what others are doing and where they are, message them etc. https://www.ingress.com/intel


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 13, 2015)

Stig said:


> Also have a look at the intel map which shows where all the portals are and which faction owns them, you can check what others are doing and where they are, message them etc. https://www.ingress.com/intel


Yeah, I looked at that yesterday. I claimed a couple of portals on the way home last night, but I don't know what to do with them - do I need to hack them to get keys, and then how do I connect them together?


----------



## Stig (Aug 13, 2015)

You need to deploy resonators on them until all 8 resonator slots are full.Once all 8 are deployed, the link button will light up and you can link to any other fully deployed portal in range. 
Once you have three linked into a triangle you have a field.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I just started this yesterday, don't really know what I'm doing yet so I just wandered round hacking stuff and collecting things. Now it says I can only have 100 items, but I'm not sure what to do with the ones I have...


Some nice guides here... http://yvingress.net/smurfylessons/


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Yeah, I looked at that yesterday. I claimed a couple of portals on the way home last night, but I don't know what to do with them - do I need to hack them to get keys, and then how do I connect them together?


Hack portals to get keys and other items

Keys are used to link between portals. You need to have all the resonator slots filled on both portals to be able to link between them, and they both need to be owned by your faction.

If a portal is owned by the opposite faction, you can kill it and capture it by using your weapons that you got from hacking. Long press on the screen near a portal and choose Fire XMP. There's no targetting...it's more like a bomb from your position, than a gun (this took me way too long to figure out!!)

You need the key of the portal you're linking _to _but you don't need a key of the portal you're at (though you should get one while you're there  )

When you link three portals together in a triangle, the area between them is shaded your factions colour and you get a "MU" count. The aim is to get the most MUs for your faction.

Of course there's more to it than that, but that's the jist of things. Happy to answer any other questions you have, though if you put a shout on comms your local team should have a Hangout where noobs go and get introduced to everyone. They'll probably provide you with loads of guns etc, which is _invaluable _in the beginning, and still handy once you're levelled up.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 13, 2015)

Stig said:


> You need to deploy resonators on them until all 8 resonator slots are full.Once all 8 are deployed, the link button will light up and you can link to any other fully deployed portal in range.
> Once you have three linked into a triangle you have a field.


Cool, thanks. I filled one portal yesterday, I'll do the other one on the way home tonight and then hopefully i can link them together.

What is the range of portals for linking? The intel map seems to have some enormous fields - there's one covering most of Iraq!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Cool, thanks. I filled one portal yesterday, I'll do the other one on the way home tonight and then hopefully i can link them together.
> 
> What is the range of portals for linking? The intel map seems to have some enormous fields - there's one covering most of Iraq!


It depends on the level of the portal and what's in the way


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 13, 2015)

Bah - some bastard had taken the other empty slots on the portal I captured yesterday.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 4, 2015)

Just got my silver fielding badge last night after making my largest field....18k MU


----------



## Stig (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow! My largest so far is only 2.7k.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 4, 2015)

Stig said:


> Wow! My largest so far is only 2.7k.


It's difficult to get big fields in cities 

Took me 5 hours of prep/driving. Nightmare!

People in the sticks knock out 20k fields every day.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 5, 2015)

I got bored of this fairly rapidly. It's useful for exercise if you don't have a dog though.


----------



## Stig (Sep 5, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> It's difficult to get big fields in cities
> 
> Took me 5 hours of prep/driving. Nightmare!
> 
> People in the sticks knock out 20k fields every day.



Yeah but they don't get any AP at all.  There is so much space between the portals. I can create 20 tiny fields in a lunchtime at work, and level up really fast;  it would take over a week to do that where my mum lives.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 6, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I got bored of this fairly rapidly. It's useful for exercise if you don't have a dog though.


Same here. It was also a nice way to discover some vaguely interesting memorials in the nearby area, but that's not really enough to make it worth spending any free time on.


----------



## Stig (Sep 6, 2015)

Did you meet any of the other players? That's where it gets interesting. Meeting members of the opposite team and exploding all their stuff, or watching them explode yours, then all going for a beer. Looking at the big map of all the portals and plotting to make enormous fields round other players fields. Getting 8 people to make a string of level 8 portals, then meeting 8 people of the opposing faction trying to do the same thing on the same patch. Big meetups.


----------



## InfoBurner (Jan 20, 2016)

I should reach level 8 today and am hoping to coincide it with a blanket of blue over South Leeds!


----------



## sim667 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ive got it. But I don't understand it.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 25, 2019)

I've just reinstalled this to give it another go.

Anyone still play?


----------



## Stig (Aug 26, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> I've just reinstalled this to give it another go.
> 
> Anyone still play?


Yes, on and off. I don't really play much in London where I live any more, but I still go to the anomaly events. I know all the people, it's a good community, and it's a good excuse for weekends away to cities you'd never have thought of visiting, where there will be a large group of fellow ingressers to catch up with.
Ones I've really enjoyed are Tallin, Copenhagen, Riga, Brno, Rome. There were a couple of boring ones too. Gothenburg next if I get around to booking it, but may skip this round.


----------

